# Finding Housing Near the Institute of Applied Technology (IAT) Dubai Campus



## ElmosSchelmo (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi All,

I just received my final contract to teach English with IAT's Applied Technology High School Dubai Campus. Can anyone recommend apartment complexes that would be close to the school and also pet friendly? Also, I was wondering if anyone decided to live outside of Dubai (perhaps in Sharjah) and commute to work each day to lower housing cost? 

Also, I want to bring my Shih Tzu to move with me. Does anyone know if any of the hotels are pet friendly? According to the contract, we will be provided a ten day hotel stay, so I was wondering if it were possible for my dog to stay with me.


----------

